# Sticky  some links to share and books (merged from below)



## MELOC

this is one of the most important forums in my opinion so i wish to share my links to jump start this again.

*electricity/solar/batteries/hydro-power*

http://www.batteryuniversity.com/partone-13.htm

http://www.securityideas.com/securitycam/howtocalvold.html

http://www.backwoodssolar.com/interests/homeexamples.htm

http://www.bigfrogmountain.com/calculators.cfm

http://www.homepower.com/files/hp44-24.pdf


*projects*

hydraulic ram pump

http://www.clemson.edu/irrig/Equip/ram.htm

http://www.clemson.edu/irrig/images/hram4.jpg

*homemade wind turbine*

http://www.otherpower.com/17page1.html


----------



## Jim-mi

Learn all about the MREA at http://www.the-mrea.org


----------



## Ross

Please add on your favorite links to Meloc's thread, I'll leave it stuck. Guess we'll have to start over!


----------



## 12vman

Great Idea, Meloc.. And I Agree.. :rock: 

I find this to be a very easy "Classroom" to undrestand for folks who want to know..

http://sunelco.com/classroom.aspx

I find this calculator handy in times where 2 properties are known and you want to know the other without racking your brain..

http://www.angelfire.com/pa/baconbacon/page2.html


----------



## wy_white_wolf

New one I just found:

http://www.ecobusinesslinks.com/solar_air_heaters_solar_heating.htm


----------



## speedfunk

Builditsolar.com


----------



## blufford

Always here when you need it
http://www.deadzoom.com/member/blufford/link.bmp


----------



## jnap31

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?p=1427275#post1427275
Thread with links to alternative refrigeraters


----------



## jnap31

http://www.fluwikie.com/pmwiki.php?n=Brainstorming.ResilienceTechnology

Hope this is not already here, I think you will enjoy


----------



## jnap31

Homemade PVC pumps and ones for sale

Quote:
Originally Posted by Dubai Vol
Almost. Here's the one you want:
A proper hand pump 


That is awfully cheap and made in China I bet it wears out quickly if it even works, surely their are ones that are costlier but will last longer? I remember seeing some simple homemade pumps made for shallow wells by the peace corps in my travels and they utilized PVC wish I new more. here is a simple one for deeper wells http://www.geocities.com/h2oclubs/

and the website it came from http://www.geocities.com/h2oclubs/index.html

or to buy them look here I like em but I bet shipping is a lot http://www.nzpump.co.nz/village-pump.html

now here are some really nice ones guess you get what you pay for.
http://www.survivalunlimited.com/ha...pumpshallow.htm
looks easy to install even a mindless twit like myself could do it, I found the latter part interesting did not know that.
quote Fast installation with any pitcher pump: Screw on drop-pipe 20'-30' long, slip into well and bolt down. Our 20' pumps may or may not pull water from more than 20' from pump (Most units designed for 20' but we now have a pump that will pump from 24' - use 30'-40' drop pipe). The length of the pipe does not make the pumping any different, only the level of the water.quote)
If you just want something simple and cheap that will work better than the crap you buy made in China from harbor freight see these 
TECHNOLOGIES DEMONSTRATED AT ECHO: PVC HAND PUMPS
those are what I think I saw in my travels guess you cant buy them anywhere as they are to cheap to make though probably over my mechanical ability to do. I suppose you could buy a nice one here http://www.tifac.org.in/offer/tsw/malay6.htm

to bad so much good small scale technology is not readily available in the USA where most everyone uses big machinery here in Kosovo there are little cheap tractors that are like giant tillers and are used for everything from plowing to hauling cows to a wagon taxi service. They run on little gas and are only around 500 euro to buy, they are everywhere the soliders call them Kosovo harleys
Ok I saved one of the best for last and I hate to say it but it comes from an inventor in Ohio http://www.thefarm.org/charities/i4at/surv/handpump.htm


----------



## jnap31

oops meant it to be in self reliance


----------



## jnap31

COOL links for old fashioned veggie powered generator info 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I think some of you will have fun researching these lots of links at this link below

www.listeroid.com/links.html

http://www.stirling-tech.com/stirling/total.htm
__________________
marching to the beat of a different drummer


----------



## Ozarkguy

.


COMPLETE BACKWOODS, HOMESTEADING AND SURVIVAL WEBSITE:


HOMESTEADING With OZARKGUY  


.


----------



## SLADE

Whats the best book for setting up my solar system? I like lots of pictures. How to set up batteries etc.I don't want a doctorate in solar, just the basics.


----------



## WisJim

http://homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=144878&highlight=book


----------



## crafty2002

From greg273 but I am sure he won't care. It is from his thread Steam driven DC generators, and it looks very interesting. :hobbyhors 
http://www.sieratimes.com/02/03/04/junkscience.htm
I just figured this should be here also.

I hope you didn't mind Greg. I'm sure you didn't.


----------



## vicker

Backwoods Solar Electric Systems has a great (free I think) catalog that is very intructive in the basics. Sections lay out out all the equipment needed for systems from a couple batteries and a small panel to one that produces around 10 kilowatts. They also discus wind and micro hydro.
www.backwoodssolar.com


----------



## WayneR

http://www.shaka.com/~kalepa/desulf.htm


----------



## WayneR

This one still good this date:

http://www.theworkshop.ca/energy/desulf/desulf.htm

As with any site, the saying 'here today-gone tomorrow' applies.
If you wish to retain information, copy it NOW, it may not be there next visit.


----------



## greg273

Heres a good off-grid calculator for array/battery bank sizing. 
http://www.affordable-solar.com/index.php?file=c-off_grid


----------



## blufford

http://www.webpal.org/b_recovery/3_alternate_energy/electricity/lawnmower/generator/generator.htm

http://theepicenter.com/tow02077.html


----------



## blufford

http://www.builditsolar.com/Projects/Conservation/conservation.htm#HumanPower

http://www.scienceshareware.com/pedal-power-build-your-own.htm

http://www.windstreampower.com/Human_Power_Generator.php

http://www.cheaperthandirt.com/MIL2132-55369-1395.html

http://www.otherpower.com/otherpower_experiments_bicycle.html


----------



## greg273

http://www.freesunpower.com/system_sizing.php


----------



## mondakkid

Thanks to all those who gave us some good links and/or sites to get info on all types of subjects that a person could use when building a solar heated house. 
I am still looking for some good sites/links or some good books that give some good solar house plans that are for the southwest. Where the sun is the base of the house design. Looking for a good design for a 40x60 house with no garage attached. Thanks


----------



## crafty2002

From sunflower oil.
http://www.oilcrusher.5u.com/

This is one of the best sites I have seen on the subject. 

Someone else posted here on HT but I can"t find it again.
Dennis


----------



## crafty2002

Here is a couple of links I found for micro hydroelectric systems I tought might be interesting to some of you if you have a creek with enough head.

Dennis


----------



## crafty2002

Here is a couple of links I found for micro hydroelectric systems I tought might be interesting to some of you if you have a creek with enough head.
http://www.powerpal.com/
www.green-trust.org
Dennis


----------



## blufford

It appears that Osage Orange is the best.

http://chimneysweeponline.com/howood.htm


----------



## Tegerian

Not sure if this has been linked before but here it is just in case, I believe it might be a useful funding source for some small family farmers: 
*Gov Funded Alternative Energy*
http://www.rurdev.usda.gov/rbs/busp/9006grant.htm


----------



## Tegerian

Good solar equipment supplier.

http://www.mrsolar.com/


----------



## EKunited

Another great site for affordable solar panels and solar panel systems is www.sunelec.com  which advertises the worlds cheapest panels.


----------



## ForestCoCabin

Battery testing, load testing, desulfator, various chargers and techniques here:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PzIlVLOH9XI[/ame]

Link to blog with lots of related stuff by the same people:

http://blog.holyscraphotsprings.com/


----------



## chrissponias

Thank you for all the information!


----------



## djberg

Free solar home plans and building guides:

http://www.todaysplans.net/find-free-solar-green-home-plans.html


----------



## working-mom

:angel:
Does anyone know where I can find scematics to make a homemade vertical wind generator or even just a regular one. Anyone got any ideas?
Thanks from me and my husband!


----------



## wy_white_wolf

working-mom:

http://www.otherpower.com/

I attended one of there little presentations last year at the Sustainable Living Fair in Fort Collins. Dan & Dan do put on a full array of classes there if someone wants to spend the whole weekend taking them.


----------



## working-mom

Thank You wy_white_wolf I appreciate that, maybe we will be able to go in September!!:clap:


----------



## Boris

Solar supplemental heating systems:
http://borisromanov.com/solar_supplemental_heating_system.php 


Boris


----------



## MoonRiver

Want to recommend this book. It is written so someone with no experience can understand it. First copyrighted in 2009, but updated in 2010. 

Solar Electricity Handbook
A simple, practical guide to solar energy - designing and installing photovoltaic solar electronic systems.

Michael Boxwell

Here's a link to the accompanying web site. First 4 chapters of book can be downloaded.


----------



## wy_white_wolf

The truth about wind

http://www.solacity.com/SmallWindTruth.htm

WWW


----------



## Wild Blue Bus

Hi all. I recently stumbled upon this forum and what a find it is! So much pertinent information to my life. My wife and I recently started a blog about our own unique homesteading adventure. Our latest post talks about how we designed our own small solar setup and gives links to some handy tools to make your own. You can see that specific post here http://www.wildbluebus.com/2013/01/diy-solar-energy-part-1.html or visit the general blog at this address http://www.wildbluebus.com Hope you find it useful!


----------



## unregistered358967

Awesome blog above!! ^

Just read a good book:

The Homeowners guide to renewable energy - by Dan Chiras.


----------



## wy_white_wolf

Proper Battery Bank wiring

http://www.smartgauge.co.uk/batt_con.html


----------



## Warton

For those having PV systems, check it out 
http://easysolar.co/


----------



## felineman

http://www.survivorlibrary.com/ Everything on anything.


----------



## SteveRobertson

Solar Panels, Charge Controllers, Batteries, Inverters:
http://solarhome.com/ - Crummy website, but call for the cheapest prices I've found.

Pumps, Switches, Motors, Lighting
http://www.goldmine-elec-products.com/ - Flojet pumps on the cheap, LED's, Switches
http://www.sciplus.com/ - Just plain weird, but hard to find stuff
http://www.surpluscenter.com/ - DC Motors, switches, relays, lots of stuff

My videos on solar and off grid living:
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCd7Mico5xEbYKHiQwWfHadw


----------



## robn

wanted to throw my brother-in-law in here. Has a youtube channel focused on his tinkering of homemade windmills and battery system as well as tinkering with other things...he's a tinkerer, but knows stuff.
Youtube - Toys For Watts


----------

